# Aeropress V60 combination...



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

Just had a thought about potential use for an aeropress in V60 brewing and wondered if anyone else has ever tried it/thought about it? It was whether you could make use of the Aeropress as a way of adding water into the V60 gently and at a constant rate; a bit like how a drip out or brew bar works. Any thoughts?


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

hippy_dude said:


> Just had a thought about potential use for an aeropress in V60 brewing and wondered if anyone else has ever tried it/thought about it? It was whether you could make use of the Aeropress as a way of adding water into the V60 gently and at a constant rate; a bit like how a drip out or brew bar works. Any thoughts?


Nope! But now I want to give it a go! The only issue I see is not distributing water evenly across the grounds.....


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

It works ok enough as a technique but I found it to be a bit of a faff. Give it a crack and see if you notice a difference. I think @MWJB posted something similar on his blog recently as well.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

unoll said:


> It works ok enough as a technique but I found it to be a bit of a faff. Give it a crack and see if you notice a difference. I think @MWJB posted something similar on his blog recently as well.


Indeed, been doing this with Kalita wave, Melitta brewers & using a collapsible colander over a Chemex with similar effect.

Bloom manually as normal with a stir (otherwise extraction may be low), I still pour in stages (the water will pass straight through the Aeropress without a paper...I did try a paper filter in there, might work with tuning but I haven't seen the need to pursue it), the Aeropress helps distribute the water more evenly & gently.

Adjust grind to get your brew times back in the normal range.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

In Sainsburys recently I bought a stainless flour duster that has a good number of holes in it. It produces a really nice shower pattern but i haven't quite figured out how to best deploy it yet. Maybe I'll drill a hole in the bottom and put it on the end of my pouring kettle to make an overengineered watering can. I've also been playing round with suspending just the duster head above the V60.

Thinking of watering cans, I just found this on amazon:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Haws-Oval-Brass-Spray-320-2/dp/B0072G03FC/ref=sr_1_19?s=outdoors&ie=UTF8&qid=1492696711&sr=1-19&keywords=watering+can+rose

So might buy one and see if i can bodge it on the end of my kettle in the pursuit of pour perfection.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

There is quite a recent thread on it her but cannot link to it from my phone


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

My main concern here would be temperature regulation. How do you keep a consistent temperature when water is losing heat from its original heating receptacle to (potentially another vessel in between) the AP and then through that to the ground coffee?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I've done a fair bit of experimentation with V60 pouring directly onto the AP cap (bit with the holes) and also into flat bottomed filters like Kalita wave. This less turbulent pour method works very well and imo improves brew clarity greatly.

Some caveats though.

You need very hot water - I use 98c

More exposed surface area of flat bottomed filters means it works easier than cone shaped filters.

You can get good V60's, very sweet ones in fact, but extraction is nearer 18/19% EY and works best with multiple pours (I've been using 5)

Whatever you are using to pour into should not have too many holes otherwise it offers little resistance to the water flow.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Scotford said:


> My main concern here would be temperature regulation. How do you keep a consistent temperature when water is losing heat from its original heating receptacle to (potentially another vessel in between) the AP and then through that to the ground coffee?


Start hot (boiling), keep a lid on the kettle. The water just touches the AP as it runs through, it doesn't sit there. Look at it this way, there is some water sitting on the bed in an open top cone for 2:30...this is where the heat loss is, it's still not enough to ruin the flavour or limit extraction.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I mostly use a Biarro AltoAir for pourover which essentially is a web structure and more susceptible to heat loss than other brewers.

If temperature was a limiting factor I'd expect the basket filters to suffer from poorer extraction than V60 as more coffee is exposed to the outsides of the filter but the reverse is what I'm finding.

With the basket filters I'm getting great extractions right up to 23%EY. Previously anything over 22% tasted poor to me with my setup.

Temperature is only one factor. The amount of turbulence in creating the brew seems to have influence on the outcome.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Start hot (boiling), keep a lid on the kettle. The water just touches the AP as it runs through, it doesn't sit there. Look at it this way, there is some water sitting on the bed in an open top cone for 2:30...this is where the heat loss is, it's still not enough to ruin the flavour or limit extraction.


For some reason i was imagining decanting from a kettle into a pourer then into an AP then putting the plunger in then steadily plunging...


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

Scotford said:


> For some reason i was imagining decanting from a kettle into a pourer then into an AP then putting the plunger in then steadily plunging...


In fact this was what i was envisioning myself tbh. But this is why i wanted to open up discussion here, help clarify the idea; better experimentation amongst a larger sample and all that! So far this already improved what i had planned to try out.


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok so I'm drinking my first cup brewed with this method now. It's not perfect by any means; however the rate is pretty damn close to some coffee's I've had brewed before in shops, this however may be further attributed to the Gardelli Mora Mora beans. Started the brew as normal to add a bit of agitation to the grinds during the bloom. Then switched to pouring through the Aeropress paper filter in the cap. However the whole thing appeared very different to normal and i bottled it and went back to standard pour for the last 100g in a 481g pour.

Am very low on any beans that can be used for V60 ATM, until my order from James Gourmet arrives (hopefully today!) Will have a better play with smaller doses at that point and try to see if this is a viable method.

Thanks for everyone's input and thoughts, who knows... We could be on to something here!


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Indeed, been doing this with Kalita wave, Melitta brewers & using a collapsible colander over a Chemex with similar effect.
> 
> Bloom manually as normal with a stir (otherwise extraction may be low), I still pour in stages (the water will pass straight through the Aeropress without a paper...I did try a paper filter in there, might work with tuning but I haven't seen the need to pursue it), the Aeropress helps distribute the water more evenly & gently.
> 
> Adjust grind to get your brew times back in the normal range.


Where can i find your blog mark?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

hippy_dude said:


> Where can i find your blog mark?


link in my signature below...


----------

